# The solution to the problem, an adopted sister



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

I've written before regarding Artemis, my handsome six month old Ragdoll blue mitted kitten who - well, is a hyperkitten (so much so, the vet suspected a heart condition on observing his panting - but his heart checked out fine, he is just VERY EXCITABLE).

I chose to get a ragdoll because of their mellow nature - no one warned me that kittens of ALL breeds are, well, kittens. My health is fragile and I could not play as much as he wanted (demanded). So after much consideration, I found another kitten to join my family. A 4 month old rescue ginger who can play with the big boys. And that is a good thing, Artie plays rough.

I got her a week ago. Did scent swapping, safe room and introductions a couple of days ago. Supervised play (boy does the fur fly!) and today they surprised me with this: A combined Ragdoll flop with a cuddle. My heart nearly exploded. So, introducing Jessie, newly adopted sister for Artie.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG!! That is so Priceless!!!
And...Problem Solved!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Those are the best stories ever. It is great when it goes well, and lucky for you, they were both young so that usually works out. I love that two of my cats have each other and are never alone. I have another cat that lives completely separately from the other two, because she is completely vicious to other cats. Talk about a pain in the rear, keeping up an insane swapping schedule and having to close every door you walk through. 

I am soooo happy for you that Artie has a playmate now!!! They look adorable cuddled up together


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

That is absolutely precious, it'll be so much better watching those two go at it pure kitten style then trying to deal with Artie coming at you kitten style! Looks like they're going to get along very well!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Adorable pic. But wow, get ready for the full-on Kitty Olympics now that there are two of them. You can sit safely in the spectator section.

Love an orange girl, you don't see them everyday.


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

Awesome! I really am an advocate of at least two cats if you can manage because some kitties just need a bit of kitty love too!  Beautiful kittens!


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

The story isn't over - very odd behavior this morning... hope it is just part of establishing the dynamic.

Basically Artie is super playful in the morning so I expected some olympics. Seems Jessie has accomplished in one night what I couldn't in months - taming of the RT. He goes to play with her but instead of playing back, she ignores him (that never worked for me) and then he walks away, sits down and stares at her (like he did at me). She then goes off and explores.

I separated them, took out da bird and went to exercise RT. He did not respond at all. Let her in, she went crazy and he watched. When I stopped he went over to play with her and she just laid there, did not return his paw swipes.

So where are the olympics? Sigh. Doing everything right on my end for RT and his sister. So, what do you think? I wanted her to teach him manners, but not "whip" him. 

I know, give it some time, in a few weeks the inevitable will happen with all that bundled up energy and after she has learned the territory, but it was VERY ODD that he did not respond to his favorite toy separated from her. I wanted him calmed down, but not comatose. I'm wondering if part of all of this is scent even though they are both fixed.

Anyway, I think it is cute to observe him watching her, but remain concerned that I couldn't get him playing (Artie, the panting wonder).


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a great story! I would not fret about this new dynamics - everyone, including you is trying to figure out the new normal! It's only been a few days so yes, give it time. I think it's great you found a compatible friend for Artemis and they look SO cute together! They will be like most kid brother and sisters for awhile - love/hate!!


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm so happy you adopted a sister for Artemis! I knew it would be the perfect solution for you. They look adorable together


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

The olympics has started. Although she plays hard, he plays rough... big, clumsy lunkhead - chirping to her his desire to play and then pouncing with all his weight. She growls and hisses her disapproval of his clumsiness as she is svelte and refined vs his muscular but uncoordinated fluffy body. So she runs, he chases.

Tonight I saw her chasing him! And the mutual bunny kicking (again, he is much stronger - but give her a couple of months to partially catch up) they engage in. Up until tonight I only saw him grabbing her on the back of the neck and licking her, gently biting her ears... now I've seen her licking him and chewing on HIS ears, chin... he is in heaven. She, well... is still trying to teach him cat manners, but he is too enamored of having her around (and her intoxicating scent) to get her drift.

So both well matched and mismatched at the same time. Still, it was nice for him to NOT be taking out the zooms on me, pouncing on me. He pays a lot less attention to me now (a new dynamic), but she more than makes up for it, she is a people person kitten.

I'm still worried about his dog-like panting while playing. Nothing more to do now (his lungs and heart look fine) - maybe check again in a few months.

Let the fun continue.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

ROFL! I Love your story of those two!
Entertaining Indeed!!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Utterly precious! I'm glad we have Suzie as a playmate for Thomas. Kitties always seem happier when they have a friend apart from our Tosca who likes to be alone ..


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

NBrazil, you tell a great story and I love it!! Yes, you were SO smart to find a great solution to this and save a life at the same time! They will be very good for each other, I know.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

VERY cute piccy!!!! I'm DYING to see my two like that!!!...one day . My female grooms my male and I've caught him lick her once. They chase and play fight. My female is more active than my male...and she too pants like a dog when overstimulated

My female, since getting my male also wants more of his attention than mine...but she still still comes to mommy for some lovin  (she was very needy)

Btw....I LOVE ragdolls!!!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

How wonderful! I'm glad you decided to get Artie a play mate. Just what he needed. Sounds like she will be a good role model and teach him some cat manners. It's also a definite plus that she's a people loving kitty! Congratulations.


----------

